# Regulador electronico para dínamo 6 volt



## lvmos (Dic 20, 2011)

Hola amigos :
                  Estoy buscando un circuito para regular la carga que suministra una dínamo de 6 volts. Es de un Ford A 1929 que restauré. Originalmente solo tiene un disyuntor para desacoplar cuando el motor está regulando. En un viaje largo se me quemó la dínamo (el inducido y el inductor)  según me dijeron es por no tener regulador de tensión y carga, la dínamo entregaba le energía y no había donde descargarla. Me dijeron que debería haber prendido las luces o retirar el fusible de la dínamo ( este se encuentra entre el inductor y masa ).
Ya reparé la dínamo , rebobinado del inducido y campos del inductor nuevos ( $$$ ).
Es por esto que estoy viendo de encarar el desarrollo de un regulador.
Las caracteristicas que encontre de la dínamo son :
                                                  Dínamo de 6 Volts
Carga normal máxima  12 Amps. 
Corriente da campo   6,3 Amps   7 volts.
Máxima corriente   18 Amps. 6 Volts
Motor libre   5 amps 6 Volts.
Carga normal de batería   10 a 12 Amps. 
Los campos del inductor estan conectados en serie y van desde uno de los carbones del colector del inducido,  a masa pasando por un fusible. La posición de este carbón es regulable
( está para carga mínima ). Luego está el carbón de masa y el carbón que va a la batería.
Según pude ver la regulación del voltage se hace por medio de una resistencia intercalada entre el inductor y masa. Esta resistencia va de cero ( voltaje máximo)  a un valor que no conozco ( voltaje mínimo ). Quedaría el control del amperaje.
Agadezco si me pueden orientar.
Busqué reguladores mecánicos, es difícil conseguirlos y los que hay son muy caros.
Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 20, 2011)

Esas dínamos en realidad no tenían regulador de carga , se regulaba a groso modo con el tercer carbón , y la bobinita que lleva arriba no es un regulador sino simplemente un relay que conecta cuando la dínamo tiene mas tensión que la batería . Un simple díodo de alternador hoy sería suficiente.

El truco era regular el relé mas duro para que accionara después , pero en viajes cortos de ciudad carga poco.

*******************************************************

Manual de Automóviles de Arias Paz 
"Tercera Escobilla" (página 268) :

"Esta regulación está basada en un fenómeno que se presenta en las dínamos y que consiste en que como las bobinas del inducido están recorridas por la corriente que nace en ellas mismas, se convierten en electroimanes, cuya acción interfiere en la de los inductores (de campo), produciendose una distorsión del flujo magnético, tanto mayor cuanto mayor sea la velocidad de giro.
Por tanto, si se toma la corriente de los inductores entre la escobilla principal y otra colocada en un punto intermedio debidamente calculado, al producirse la distorsión de flujo disminuye el voltaje entre ambas escobillas (porque las espiras del inducido comprendido entre ellas abarcan menos flujo) y con el la corriente que circula por los inductores, con lo cual se frena el aumento de voltaje producido por un aumento de las RPM....".


******************************************************

En estas dínamos, corriendo la tercera escobilla en el sentido del giro, se toma más voltaje porque se abarcan más delgas, aumenta la corriente de los campos y con ello el voltaje producido por la dínamo.

Moviendo la tercera escobilla en sentido contrario al giro, el voltaje disminuirá.

Habría que hacer un circuito con un transistor en serie con la masa del campo o en serie con el tercer carbón y que regule o corte cuando la batería llegue a 6,9 V . . . 

Te dejo el plano eléctrico 

Saludos !


----------



## lvmos (Dic 22, 2011)

DOSMETROS , muchas gracias por tu respuesta.
Mi libro de consulta Mecánica es el de Arias Paz ( Espectacular ). 
 La tercer escobilla la tengo girada al máximo en sentido contrario al del giro para que cargue lo menos posible. Como es un auto que se usa muy poco, cuando está parado, tengo un cargador de bateria "de flote" que siempre la mantiene cargada. El tema es cuando hago recorridos largos ( fue cuando se me quemó la dínamo ).
Me interesa lo del diodo y/o el transitor en serie, me doy maña pero no me dan los conocimientos de electrónica como para diseñar el circuito. ¿ Me darías una mano ?.
Gracias por el diagrama eléctrico del Ford A , así lo tengo conectado. 
Saludos.


----------



## marcelo2112 (Dic 22, 2011)

Lo mejor que podes hacer es un cargador por flote para el dinamo, cuando llegue a esos 6,9v que desconecte.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 22, 2011)

Dejame que te busque o dibuje algún comparador que trabaje con 6 Vdc y con un transistor de salida de potencia 

Saludos !


----------



## lvmos (Dic 22, 2011)

Gracias Dosmetros. Espero tus novedades.
Saludos.


----------



## lvmos (Ene 3, 2012)

Hola DOSMETROS, Encontré en el foro de Fiat 600 el diseño de un regulador, no se si sirve y tampoco se que modificaciones habría que hacerle para que funcione con una dínamo de 6 volts.
Te lo paso , el circuito va en un archivo adjunto ( diagrama.jpg ) y a continuacion los comenterios. 
Muchas gracias y feliz 2012.
Saludos.

Aquí van los detalles:
Referencias:
1) El dibujo muestra el cable conectado al terminal del campo. Se deduce que en la plaqueta NO hay que conectar ese terminal a masa. La masa se encuentra conectada dentro del dinamo.
2) Se aplica la misma referencia anterior pero referida al Inducido del dinamo.
Modo de funcionamiento
 El regulador esta formado por 2 etapas, una formada por t2; t3 ; t4, que le dan tension al campo del dinamo; la otra formada por el circuito integrado LM741 t1, que apagan la etapa anterior.
  Cuando con la llave de contacto aplicamos 12V al terminal "B" se enciende todo el conjunto. El conjunto de transistores t2, t3 y t4 trabajan como una etapa "darlington", es decir, es como un solo transistor pero con la ganacia de los tres. Estos conducen corriente hacia el Campo (o inductor) gracias a la resistencia de 470 Ohms de la base de t2.
  El circuito integrado "aplificador operacional" funciona como comparador de tension. La pata 3 se fija a un potencial fijo de 6V, si la pata 2 tiene menos de 6V, la pata 6 tiene una tension cercana a la de la alimentacion (pata 7), en estas condiciones, que es PNP, no puede conducir y, por lo tanto, no le quita corriente de polarizacion a la base de t2. Ahora, si la pata 2 tiene una tension superior a 6V (y esto ocurre porque la tension de la pata 2 se toma de un potenciometro de ajuste que se conecta a la tension de la bateria, que esta si es variable) el nivel de la pata 6 cae abruptamente, entonces si el transistor t1 conduce y coloca el punto marcado como 1 (no la referencia del campo, ojo) a potencial bajo (casi a masa 0V), esto hace que toda la etapa darlington se apague, el inductor no recibe tension y por lo tanto el inducido no genera nada. Esto hace que la tension de la bateria baje, el C.I.(LM741  ve ese cambio y vuelve a encender la etapa.
  Como se puede ver el circuito trabaja conectando y desconectando constantemente la tension del campo.
  Los diodos D1 y D2 se encargan de proteger a t4 de tensiones inducidas elevadas (esto ocurrecuando se desconecta abruptamente la corriente en una bobina).
  El diodo D3 es uno de alta corriente, porque por el va a circular la I (corriente) de carga de la bateria. Ademas, evitaque la bateria se descargue por el inducido del campo cuando el auto este apagado.
  El led de encendido indica que el circuito esta recibiendo la tension adecuada de la llave de contacto.
  El led de carga indica que se esta generando tension o no. Esto es asi porque de un lado tiene los 12V de la llave de contacto y por el otro lado 8si no se esta generando tension en el terminal C) se encuentra a masa a traves del alambre del inducido. En cuando empieza a generar tension esta se empieza a apagar porque recibe 12V por los dos lados, tal cual funciona la luz del tablero.
Notas (mas adelante agregare las que hagan falta):
--La tension es recomendable sacarla del positivo de la bobina, ya que es el mas proximo al regulador.
--Se lo puede armar de tal forma que entre en el mismo espacio del regulador viejo.

Comentario de uno del foro :
Estuve analizando el circuito y me gustó su sencillez.
Sin embargo, recomendaría una pequeña mejora.
Así como está el circuito, en el momento en que T4 conduce, su diferencia de potencial colector emisor es de 4 volt o mas.
(Vbat'-(Vreg - 3 Vbe - V(r de 470)), Tener en cuenta que la tensión del regulador es 12 solo si la de la batería es mayor a 13,5. El regulador necesita al menos 1,5 volt de diferencia entre su entrada y su salida para funcionar.

No se cuanto es la corriente que circula por T4, supongamos que circulan 4 Amper.
Entonces la potencia que "desperdicia" T4 es 4v x 4 A = 16 W.
Con una configuración diferente a la dárlington podrías reducir la tensión de T4 a solo 1 volt, la potencia disipada sería solo 4 W. Lo que implica no solo ahorro de energía sino también un disipador 4 veces más chico para T4.
FIN.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 6, 2012)

Probá este circuito , tenés que conservar la bobina-relé que la dínamo tiene encima ya que esa no permite que la batería se descargue cuando a bajas vueltas la dínamo genera menos tensión que la batería . . .  o ponele un díodo 

El 555 se utiliza solo como comparador de ventana.

El preset de *encendido* se calibraría para que el 555 cambie de estado cuando la batería esté en 6,2 Vdc , y el de *apagado* para cuando la batería llegue a 6,8 Vdc.

Éste circuito solo permite la carga cuando la batería ha bajado algo y la detiene cuando la batería está cargada , automaticamente , pero de ninguna manera regula corriente.





Saludos !


----------



## lvmos (Ene 6, 2012)

Muchas gracias DOSMETROS, excelente, ¡¡¡¡ sos un GRANDE!!!!!
Lo voy a desarrollar y te cuento.
Cualquier duda te consulto.
Con esto queda protejido la dínamo ¿ no?.
Saludos.
Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 7, 2012)

En rigor no está desarrollado para proteger la dínamo , sino la batería , pero supongo que al limitar la carga , también será bueno para la dínamo.

Esperamos las pruebas así le hacemos las correcciones necesarias 

Saludos !


----------



## lvmos (Feb 11, 2012)

Hola DOSMETROS , despues de las vacaciones me dedique al circuito que me mandaste , ya lo tengo hecho. me quedan dos dudas , una es la conexion , te mando un esquema para que me digas si esta bien y la otra es como calibro  los preset para encendido cuando la batería esta en 6,2v o menos y apagado para cuando la bateria esta en 6,8v  o mas. Se que estoy apelando a tu paciencia, mil disculpas.
Te adjunto el esquema de conexion.
Saludos y muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 11, 2012)

Si , se conecta al "tercer carbón" . . . . pero se quita el carbón 

Pone el circuito conectado a una fuente variable (LM317) y el tester midiendo Volts dc y en la salida al tercer carbón le ponés una lamparita de 6 V chica o un led con una resistencia de 180 o 220 ohms.

Regulás el *preset de encendido* para que encienda en 6,2 V y con el *preset de apagado* que apague en 6,9 V , vas a tener que repetir la calibración varias veces 

Saludos !


----------



## lvmos (Feb 16, 2012)

Hola DOSMETROS , aqui estoy en la lucha.
Hice la fuente regulable con el LM317 , la conecte al regulador y en la salida del tercer carbon le conecte una lamparita de 4,5 V.
Primero lo alimente con 6,2 volt de acuerdo a tus indicaciones , para calibrar el encendido. Bueno, la lampara no encendio en nigun momento. Luego lo alimente con 6,9 v y tampoco encendio. en ambos caso recorri todas las posiciones de los preset. Despues comence a variar la alimentecion hasta que prendió con alimentacion de 3,4 V , cuando superaba este voltage , se apagaba. Dentro de los 3,4 v , variandio el preset de encendido , podia prenderla y apagarla mientras que variando el preset de apagado no hacia nada.
Evidentemente hay algo que hice o hago mal, pero no me doy cuenta que es.
Revise cuidadosamente , varias veces , todas las conesxiones de la plaqueta. 
Te pido auxilio, por si se te ocurre donde puede estar el problema.
Para que tengas mas datos, te adjunto el grafico de conexiones y una tabla de valores de voltage de las pruebas.Tensiones de prueba 			
		         ALIMENT--	6,9--	6,2--	3,4
                         Pata 1----	0,0--	0,0--	0,0
                         Pata 2----	3,5--	3,2--	0,3
                         Pata 3----	0,0--	0,0--	0,8
                         Pata 4----	0,0--	0,0--	0,0
                         Pata 5----	5,7--	5,2--	2,9
                         Pata 6----	3,5--	3,2--	2,9
                         Pata 8----	6,9--	6,2--	3,4
                         Punto 9---	6,7--	6,2--	1,2
                         Punto 10--	0,7--	0,7--	0,3
                         Punto 11--	5,3--	4,8--	2,8
                         Punto 12--	0,0--	0,0--	1,4
                        Lamparita--	NO--	NO--  SI
Desde ya muchas gracias.
Saludos.
Espero el rescate. ja ja.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 16, 2012)

El 555 posiblemente funcione *hasta* 4,5 V , no menos de eso.

Tenemos un problema con la tensión Zener (11) que debería ser 3 V , y en la pata 5 unos 3,5 V.

Fijate si no hay un error ahí.


----------



## lvmos (Feb 24, 2012)

Hola DOSMETROS, sigo con problemas:
Verifique el  Zener  y había un error, cuando lo compre me dijeron que no tenían el 1N5225 pero me dieron el reemplazo 1N4736A,cuando me dijiste que verifique el Zener, vi que este Zener es de 6,8 v, fui nuevamente y me dieron el 1N4728 que es de 3,3 v , no había de 3 v. Lo reemplazé en el circuito y volví a tener , más o menos el mismo resultado , solo que en el punto ( 11 ) del circuito ahora tengo algo menos de 3 v.
Como vi que no andaba, tome una nueva plaqueta y volví a desarrollar el circuito , con todos los componentes nuevos, la única diferencia es que a este le puse, para la prueba, un Led  con la resistencia en serie de 180 ohms en lugar de la lamparita del otro. El resultado fue exactamente el mismo. Ahora tengo dos plaquetas que se comportan iguales.
Estoy un poco desanimado. ¿ Se te ocurre algo que pueda hacer ? 
De todas maneras no me doy por vencido contando con tu ayuda.
Saludos y gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 25, 2012)

Ahi le vi una limitación . . . . 

Poné antes de los dos presets de ajustes , otro díodo zener idéntico al que compraste.

O sea el cátodo del díodo (rayita) conectado a batería y el ánodo alimentendo a las dos patas superiores de los presets.

Y contame 

Saludos !


----------



## tinchusbest (Feb 26, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ahi le vi una limitación . . . .
> 
> Poné antes de los dos presets de ajustes , otro díodo zener idéntico al que compraste.
> 
> ...


pregunta: ¿el zener es solo es para darle una tension negativa a los preset,ya que los potes funcionan como la resistencia que necesita el zener????
vos decis hacer algo como esto

datasheet lm555
http://www.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/lm555.pdf


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 26, 2012)

Está perfecto el dibujo  , gracias *TheMaster* 

El zener es para restar tensión a los presets , restarle 3 V  .

Tenemos que bajar la tensión de la pata 5 a mas o menos dos volts , así que supongo que lo mejor sería colocar solo dos o tres díodos 1N4148 en conducción directa (cátodo-rayita hacia masa) o un led rojo y cambiar la resistencia que va al positivo (2k2) por  una de 180 Ohms.

Saludos !


----------



## tinchusbest (Feb 26, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Está perfecto el dibujo  , gracias *TheMaster*
> 
> El zener es para restar tensión a los presets , restarle 3 V  .
> 
> ...



al fin pegue una,con paciencia todo llega




algo asi++


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 26, 2012)

.


----------



## lvmos (Feb 28, 2012)

Hola DOSMETROS y TheMaster.
TheMaster gracias por participar y por tu apoyo.
Les cuento : Coloqué el Zener en la alimentación de los preset tal como lo indica el gráfico, Cambié la resistencia de alimentación de la pata 5 por una de 180 ohms,reemplacé el Zener inicial por 2 diodos 1N4148 quedando 3 en serie como lo indica el circuito.
Hice la prueba alimentando con 6,2 volts y 6,9 volts.
El resultado es que el led testigo no enciende en nigún momento (variando los preset en todas las posiciones).
Les paso los valores de la prueba y el circuito con los puntos donde se tomaron.
ALIMENT-- 6,9-- 6,2   
Pata 1---- 0,0-- 0,0
Pata 2---- 1,32--2,90
Pata 3---- 0,0-- 0,0
Pata 4---- 0,0-- 0,0
Pata 5---- 2,26--2,30
Pata 6---- 2,24--2,57
Pata 8---- 6,9-- 6,2
Punto 9--- 2,26--2,29
Punto 10-- 0,0-- 0,0
Punto 11-- 4,67--5,32
Punto 12-- 0,01--0,02
Punto 13-- 1,51--1,52
Punto 14-- 0,74--1,76
Punto B-- 6,20--6,90
Punto C-- 0,0--0,0
Punto E-- 6,20--6,90
LED -- NO-- NO
Por ahora hasta aqui llegué. 
Muchas gracias a los dos.
Seguiremos en la lucha.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 28, 2012)

En el punto (11) deberíamos tener la tensión de batería menos los 3,3 Vz , *y eso no se está cumpliendo* :enfadado: , quizás el zener esté trabajando con muy poca carga , probá de cargar el zener con 180 ohms desde la pata (11) a masa.

Para 6,9 V , la pata 6 debería superar a la pata 5 : y para 6,2 V la pata 2 debe ser inferior a la pata 5 .

Saludos !


----------



## lvmos (Mar 6, 2012)

Hola DOSMETROS.
Hice lo que me indicaste :
  Coloque una resistencia de 180 ohms entre el punto 11 ( anodo del Zener ) y masa.
   La tension en 11 es de 3,53 v para 6,2 de alimentacion y de 4,16 v para 6,9 de alimentacion.
   PATA 5 ---Para 6,2  = 2,26   para 6,9 = 2,30 
   PATA 6 ---Para 6,2  = 1,74   para 6,9 = 2,05
   PATA 2 ---Para 6,2  = 1,61   para 6,9 = 1,92
Como ves no se cumple la condicion : para 6,9 Pta 6 > 5  y si se cumple la condicion : para 6,2 Pta 2 < 5.
Para 3,50 volts de alimentacion, el LED testigo se enciende y variando el preset de encendido se puede apagar o encender.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 7, 2012)

lvmos dijo:


> Hola DOSMETROS.
> Hice lo que me indicaste :
> Coloque una resistencia de 180 ohms entre el punto 11 ( anodo del Zener ) y masa.
> La tension en 11 es de 3,53 v para 6,2 de alimentacion y de 4,16 v para 6,9 de alimentacion. *Eso está perfecto*
> ...


 



> Como ves no se cumple la condicion : para 6,9 Pta 6 > 5 y si se cumple la condicion : para 6,2 Pta 2 < 5.


 

Con 6,9 V la pata 6 debe superar a la pata 5 , y eso se puede perfectamente porque según mediste , la pata 5 tiene 2,3 y ese potenciómetro (de la pata 6) está conectado entre 0 y 4,16 V , así que regulalo para digamos 2,4 V.

Con 6,2 la pata 2* tiene que tener menos de la mitad de la pata 5* (aquí me había equivocado yo  sorry) , o sea que a 6,2 la pata 5 tiene 2,26 , la mitad sería 1,13 , entonces regulás el preset de la pata 2 a 1,05 V , y también se puede perfectamente ya que ese potenciómetro está conectado entra 0 y 3,53 V.

Con los valores que mediste debería estar funcionando , según veo es solo una cuestión de calibración ! 


Saludos !


----------



## lvmos (Mar 8, 2012)

Calibré los preset y tengo estas lecturas :
ALIMENT-- 6,9------ 6,2
Pata 2---- 1,25------1,05
Pata 3---- 0,0-------0,0
Pata 4---- 0,0-------0,0
Pata 5---- 2,29------2,26
Pata 6---- 2,40------2,04
Pata 8---- 6,9-- ----6,2
Punto 9--- 6,9-------6,2
Punto 10-- 0,73----- 0,72
Punto 11-- 4,16------3,53
Punto 12-- 0,01------0,02
Punto B----6,9-------6,2
Punto C----0,06------0,06
Punto E----6,9-------6,2
LED ------- NO------ NO

Calibrado de esta forma, el LED se encinde cuando la laimentación llega a 2,38v y se apaga al llegar a los 3,50v.
Como sigo ? 
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 8, 2012)

Uhhhhhhhhhhhh.

Pucha ahí veo EL ERROR  , desconectá la pata 4 de ese transistor y ponela directa a positivo :enfadado:

Porque veo que los valores de calibración te dan PERFECTOS .

Dale que ya lo tenemos.

Además , fijate que en el diagrama , ese cable azul del tercer carbón , debería ir al colector y no a la resistencia del led.

Probalo que espero los resultados 

Saludos !


----------



## lvmos (Mar 8, 2012)

OK  DOSMETROS :

La pata 4 la conecto a positivo. ¿ Que hago con el colector del transistor ?
Entiendo que cuando lo tengamos, se elimina el LED con su resistencia y queda el colector conectado a la conexion del tercer carbon ( linea azul) y al 1N4007.
Gracias por el aliento.
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 8, 2012)

La pata 4 provisoriamente va al aire o al positivo , después resolvemos eso , primero que funcione* (Y YA LO TENEMOS )* 

Al transistor no le des bola que no se quema.

¡ Dale probalo !


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 8, 2012)

las motos tienen un regulador de 6 volt ,,no era mas fácil adaptar uno de moto ?
la moto tiene alternador pero se puede usar igual, con solo agregarle unos diodos rectificadores y un capacitor ,
aunque ya casi lo tenes funcionando al regulador de dosme, haa no dije nada
saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 8, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> las motos tienen un regulador de 6 volt ,,no era mas fácil adaptar uno de moto ?
> la moto tiene alternador pero se puede usar igual, con solo agregarle unos diodos rectificadores y un capacitor ,
> aunque ya casi lo tenes funcionando al regulador de dosme, haa no dije nada
> saludos


 
 Los de moto funcionan mas o menos poniendo en cortocircuito el alternador Don Rey


----------



## lvmos (Mar 9, 2012)

Aqui van las lecturas :
Con pata 4 al aire                                                 Con pata 4 a positivo
ALIMENT-- 6,90------ 6,20                                      6,90------  6,20                        
Pata 2---- 1,25------1,06                                       1,25------  1,06
Pata 3---- 0,0-------0,99                                       0,00------- 1,02
Pata 4---- 0,26------0,42                                       6,90------- 6,20
Pata 5---- 2,24------2,21                                       2,26------  2,25
Pata 6---- 2,43------2,05                                       2,42------  2,06
Pata 8---- 6,90------6,20                                       6,90-- ---- 6,20 
Punto 9--- 6,90------0,14                                       6,90------- 0,14
Punto 10-- 0,71----- 0,71                                       0,71-----    0,72
Punto 11-- 4,17------3,55                                       4,16------  3,55
Punto B----6,90------5,00                                       6,90------- 5,00
Punto C----0,20------5,62                                       0,27------  5,62
Punto E----6,90------6,20                                       6,90------  6,20

En ambos casos el LED enciende a los 3,4 v y se apaga cuando llega a 6,45 volts.
¿ Como estamos ? 
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 9, 2012)

Espectacular !

Ahora vas a retocar los valores de los presets para que encienda en 6,2 y apague en 6,9 y listo.


----------



## lvmos (Mar 10, 2012)

Regulé los presets.
Cuando alimento la placa el LED se enciende desde los 2,4 v hasta que se apaga cuando llega a 6,93 v. , cuando comienza a disminuir el voltaje el LED se vuelve a encender en 6,22 v. para abajo sigue encendido y para arriba vuelve a cortar en los 6,93 v. ¿ Está bien esto ?
Todo esto lo hice con la pata 4 a positivo.
Recordá que nos queda desconectado el transistor de la llave de encendido.
Consultas :
Tengo el TIP146 sin disipador térmico, cuando lo instale en forma definitiva ¿ Le ponemos disipador ?.
La conexión de llave de encendido. ¿ La podemos conectar a la pata del disyuntor que va a la dínamo, que se conecta con la bateria cuando está en régimen de carga ?

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 10, 2012)

lvmos dijo:


> Regulé los presets.
> Cuando alimento la placa el LED se enciende desde los 2,4 v hasta que se apaga cuando llega a 6,93 v. , cuando comienza a disminuir el voltaje el LED se vuelve a encender en 6,22 v. para abajo sigue encendido y para arriba vuelve a cortar en los 6,93 v. ¿ Está bien esto ?
> Todo esto lo hice con la pata 4 a positivo.


 
Eso está super perfecto 




> Recordá que nos queda desconectado el transistor de la llave de encendido.


 
Si , posiblemente anule ese transistor , o lo conecte de distinta manera .



> Consultas :
> Tengo el TIP146 sin disipador térmico, cuando lo instale en forma definitiva ¿ Le ponemos disipador ?.


 
Seguramente lleve disipador , aunque como va a trabajar al corte o saturación no será tan tan grande.



> La conexión de llave de encendido. ¿ La podemos conectar a la pata del disyuntor que va a la dínamo, que se conecta con la bateria cuando está en régimen de carga ?


 
Dejame revisar todo ésto , *porque acabo de recordar* que esos autos funcionaban con la batería de 6 V estilo "John Deere" con *POSITIVO A CHASIS* ¿no?   

Confirmame eso !

************************************************************

Te muestro el auto con el que aprendí a manejar , primera mano de mi abuelo , y yo lo tuve hasta hace unos 10 años.

La mecánica era idéntica al Ford A o Ford T

*Ford Baby Ten 1938 Inglés* 

Saludos !


----------



## lvmos (Mar 11, 2012)

Parece que estamos llegando a buen puerto.
Buenísimo el Ford Baby Ten 1938, que lástima que no lo tengas mas. El mio también tiene volante a la derecha por que en Argentina en esa epoca teníamos la modalidad Inglesa ( como si fueramos una colonia ..... ) creo que se modificó en el 40 y pico.
Recordas bien, los Ford A  originalmente vienen con el positivo a chasis, el mio está modificado y tiene el NEGATIVO a CHASIS.
Gracias por todo Dosmetros.
Espero tus novedades.
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 11, 2012)

Bueno listo , el circuito queda como está .

- Pata 4 a positivo , se elimina el transistor BC546 y las dos resistencias de 2k2 de ese punto 10.

- Solo el emisor del TIP146 y la resistencia de 180 ohms correspondiente al punto 8 irán *directo a batería* , podrias poner un fusible de 15 A allí.

- La pata 3 del 555 podría llevar una resistencia de 1 k a masa como para asegurar el bloqueo del BC546 y del TIP147 cuando el encendido esté cortado. 

- Todo el resto del circuito se va a alimentar desde la *llave de encendido* (cátodo del 1N4728 , pata 8 y 4 del 555 , resistencia de 180 ohms correspondiente a los 3 1N4148). Podrias poner un capacitor de 1000 uF, otro de 10 uF , otro de 0,1 uF y un díodo de protección (1N5408 cátodo hacia positivo) a masa , en esa conección a la llave de encendido , para evitar disturbios de la bobina , la bocina , etc.

- Entre Emisor y Colector , y entre Colector y masa del TIP147 yo le colocaría dos díodos de protección por los transitorios que podrían generarse al conectar y desconectar la excitación (3º carbón) de la dínamo (dos 1N5408 con los cátodos hacia el positivo. Y no te olvides del disipador.

Hacele todas las reformas al circuito y subilo 

Saludos !


----------



## lvmos (Mar 12, 2012)

Hola Dosmetros.
Te paso el circuito con lo que interpreté ( según mis escasos conocimientos ) de lo que me mandaste.
En el segundo punto : "Solo el emisor del TIP146 y la resistencia de 180 ohms correspondiente al punto 8 irán directo a batería" , entiendo que te referias al punto 9.
Espero tus opiniones.
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 12, 2012)

¡ Bien ! , y te pongo un poco en tema.

Separamos la parte que tiene un pequeño consumo constante y lo manejamos desde la llave de encendido , de manera que no te descargue la batería con el motor apagado. A esa parte se le podría agregar un fusible de 2 A (que antes no te dije).

Se podría agregar un capacitor de 0,1 uF en la pata 5 , estoy extremando precauciones por el tema del ruido eléctrico.

Dejaría colocado un led y su resistencia limitadora de 180 ohms y con un par de cables retorcidos llevarlo hasta el tablero , por un tiempo hasta que verifiques el correcto funcionamiento .

**********************************************************

Ahora estoy pensando que en vez de la *batería* , podríamos tomarnos del tercer carbón "real" y conectar la salida llamada "tercer carbón" al cable que va conectado al tercer carbón.

En concreto , con el carbón puesto , desconecto el cable que va a ese carbón , conecto el fusible de 15 A al carbón y el cable que me quedó suelto lo conecto al Colector del TIP.

Ésta variante permitiría regular los Amperes , y el circuito nuevo interrumpir la carga para no sobrecargar la batería y restablecerla con batería baja.

Saludos !


----------



## lvmos (Mar 13, 2012)

Espectacular DOSMETROS   
Te mando nuevamente el circuito con tus observaciones incluídas.
Si me das tu OK. comienzo con el desarrollo.
Consulta : Los capacitores de 1000 uF y 10 uF ¿ son electrolíticos y el resto cerámica ?
               Las resistencias las pienso de 1 W ¿ Está bien ?
Gracias por tu tiempo y dedicación.
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 13, 2012)

Listo , dale para adelante , el de 1000 y el de 10 uF son electrolíticos para 12 V , los otros cerámicos o poliester (50 , 100 o 500 V da lo mismo) , las resistencias pueden ser de 1/2 Watt , pero 1 Watt no molesta.

De nada che , fué un gusto.

Saludos  !


----------



## aog70 (Jun 4, 2012)

Estimados tengo un Ford A con bateria + a masa. ¿Como se modifca el circuito del regulador presentado anteriormente
Saludos
aog


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 4, 2012)

Hola desde donde yo los veo no porque solo tienes invertidos los valores por lo que la masa entraria por lo fusibles y todo lo que va a masa en el circuito lo conectas al positivo hay que ver como es la llave de contato que tu ford A si es positiva o masica y hay que ver como el la salida de los carbones en esos aspecto cambia 

un cordial saludo


----------



## lvmos (Jun 4, 2012)

No se como se modifica el circuito para + a masa, DOSMETROS te puede contestar eso que es el experto.
Lo que si te puedo decir, que es muy fácil pasar a negativo a masa en el Ford : Tanto la dínamo como el burro no hay que tocarlos, solo tenes que invertir los contactos de la bobina de encendido, el negativo al platino y el positivo al contacto y listo ( por supuesto, invertir los contactos de la batería )
Suerte.


----------

